# أنا أبي أصنع روبوت



## حلمي صناعة روبوت (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

.

أولا احب اقول لكم انا ما ني مهندس أنا طالب .. 2/ث 

وثانيا أنا أحب الروبوتات ونفسي أصنع روبوت 

لكن ما عندي خلفية عن صناعتها و برمجتها .. وكيفية التعامل معها 

ياريت لو سمحتوا يا أخواني الأفاضل .. 

تعطوني الاساسيات اللي تنفعني وتكون هي بدايتي 

لدخول عالم الروبوتات .. 

وشكراً للجميع


----------



## حلمي صناعة روبوت (7 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعه وينكم :/


----------



## زرقة السماء (9 أبريل 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

صناعة الربوتات تحتاج الى مهارة و معرفة ... و بالتجربة و الخبرة تستطيع التقدم و التطور و صنع ربوتات متطورة .. 

ربما يفيدك هذا الرابط :
http://www.societyofrobots.com/

انصحك بدخول قسم الميكاترونكس مستقلبا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمدبيك (14 أبريل 2010)

أهلاً بك عزيز وغالي

في الحقيقة، صناعة الروبوتات كما ذكرت (زرقاء السماء) بحاجة ألى مهارة ومعرفة، فالروبوتات لم تعد كما كانت من قديم الزمان، كانت كالساعة المنبهة، مليئة بالمؤقتات، وكلما مضى زمن معين، تفعل حدث معين...

أما الآن، صارت الروبوتات تعتمد على الحساسات، وليس الزمن فقط، فصارت تعتمد على التحسس في إجراء حدث معين.

فملاً، نجد روبوت يجمع القطع التي شكلها مكعب أو لونها أخضر على سبيل المثال، فإنه يلتقط صورة للقطعة، ويعالجها، وبناءً على ذلك يفعل حدث المشي إلى تلك القطعة، ومن ثم يفعل حدث التقاط القطعة، ومن ثم يفعل حدث العودة... وهكذا

قد ﻻ تعجبك نصيحتي، ولكن لو عاد بي الزمن لعملت بالنصيحة التي سأعطيك إياها

اشتر من ألعاب الـليجو التعليمية، فهي تحتوي على الكثير من القطع الجاهزة، التي ﻻ يمكنك حالياً صناعتها، ﻷنك ما تزال في المدرسة، ولكن هذه الألعاب ستعلمك كيفية التفكير بطريقة ستؤهلك فيما بعد إلى صناعة الروبوت، ﻷنك تتعلم في هذه المرحلة كيفية بناء الروبوت بشكل عام، وفي المستقبل، يتتعلم كيفية صناعة كل قطعة صغيرة في هذا الروبوت.

قم بزيارة للرابط التالي، لتتعرف على شكل هذه النوعية من الألعاب التعليمية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdRzgwtMpUE&feature=related

ونصيحتي، تخصص في هندسة الميكاترونيكس فيما بعد. 

وحظاً موفقاً لك


----------



## محمد زعبي (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

ان هذا الموضوع جميل جدا ومعقد نسبيا فصناعة الروبوتات كما ذكرت (زرقاء السماء) بحاجة ألى مهارة ومعرفة، لان الروبوتات تعتمد على الحساسات وهذه النقطه مهمه جدا فكم من الحساسات يمكن ادخالها في الروبوت الذي ذكرته الاخت (زرقاء السماء) , وهنا علينا ان نتذكر عظمة الله سبحانه وتعالى في خاق المخلوقات , ففي كل نقطه في جسم الانسان يوجد الكثير من الحساسات مثل حساس للحراره وحساس للضغط وغيرها من الحساسات المتصله بالمخ وتقوم هذه الحساسات بتمرير المعلومات بصوره سريعه الى المخ , وحسب هذه المعلومات يقوم المخ باعطاء الاوامر لردود الفعل .


----------



## mustafamogh (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
توكل على الله ثم اعمل الروبوت شي ثم شي سيتحول الحلم الى حقيقة


----------

